# Russian Potash



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Uralkali mine is supposedly to stay online despite flooding woes.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/uralkali-boosts-2014-output-target-by-4-even-as-mine-sinks-blmg/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

That is good news. Earlier in the year it was rumored they might close that mine.


----------

